# CD1 on Jan 2 - anyone close and looking for buddies?



## ZooMa

Hi, I havent been on these boards since I was pregnant with #1 five years ago. Now I have a 4yo and a 2yo and going for the third and final. But now Im approaching 39 and wondering if its going to be possible this time. This is my second go since the IUD came out in November.

Anyone else that started their cycle at the beginning of the year and want to be buddies? Id love to find a social network on here.


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Zooma!

CD 1 for me was on January 1st :) I am 39 and ttc #2. I have a beautiful 7 year old daughter :). I come and go from BnB, but i had so much support here 7 years ago!

How are you doing? You are probably done your period now as i just finished yesterday and today kinda..haha...How long are you cycles?


----------



## ZooMa

Hi! So, this is only my 2nd cycle since getting my IUD out, so not sure if things are back to normal yet. Though I dont know What normal is anymore because I havent had my period regularly For over 10 years between birth controls and IUDs and pregnancy and breast-feeding! Before I discovered the glory of the IUD or continues birth-control pills, my cycles were closer to 30 to 32 days. However, my last cycle was only 25 days! Im worried because Im reading that they get shorter as you are approaching the end of fertility. We will see what this month brings, though. 

The kids are dealing with a GI bug today, so I hope we adults dont catch it and it impedes our BD days... gotta get to work, as I think I ovulate this week!

How all is well there and you have a fun month trying.


----------



## jesstula

Hey, I'm on CD 7/8. I will be 37 in Feb an we are trying for a third. This will be our 6 attempt. I have a cycle of 26/27 days


----------



## ZooMa

Welcome! My husband thinks Im crazy for wanting #3, but he got tired of my bugging him, so here we are! My philosophy is that we dont have any personal or adult time anyways, so how much is another kid really going to change things? Ha ha.


----------



## ZooMa

Welcome! My husband thinks Im crazy for wanting #3, but he got tired of my bugging him, so here we are! My philosophy is that we dont have any personal or adult time anyways, so how much is another kid really going to change things? Ha ha.


----------



## jesstula

ZooMa said:


> Welcome! My husband thinks Im crazy for wanting #3, but he got tired of my bugging him, so here we are! My philosophy is that we dont have any personal or adult time anyways, so how much is another kid really going to change things? Ha ha.

Haha I like your thinking! My fiance has no children (and is a fair bit younger than me! Lol) so he would like to have some of his own, I'm drawing the line at 1! Lol. He is so good with my children so I can't say no! Lol. Really hoping we get pregnant soon, I worry that I'm getting to old! X


----------



## ZooMa

First cycle Ive used OPKs, and yesterday first time its positive (also first time I lasted >2 hours to hold urine!). Time to get busy.... but husband wasnt feeling well :( time for an early morning wake up, I guess...


----------



## jesstula

Haha good luck. I got a positive on the 13th to. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## pamg

My CD1 was 30th Dec. I think I may have ovulated yesterday although I ran out of opk's before I got a positive so I can only guess this month! AF is due around 25th Jan.
I have a 6 Year old daughter & on my 4th cycle of TTC.


----------



## ZooMa

Hopeful for some BFPs for you ladies this week!


----------



## jesstula

Good luck! I'm gonna try an hold off till wed as I will be 11dpo and that's when I got my bfp with my boy. Haven't got any tests in the house so hopefully won't be to hard lol x


----------



## ZooMa

Ill admit, I tested a couple days ago.... but then When I looked at the calendar I realized I was only 5 or 6 DPO. Doi! &#128580; This TWW seems so long! Im think of testing tomorrow at only 8 DPO  fully expecting negative. However, Im then heading out of town for a week so if theres any slight chance of positive would be nice to share with my husband in person.


----------



## jesstula

Ooo yeah do it! Lol. I would be testing earlier if I had tests, have just wasted so much money on tests each month that I'm determined to wait this month. We'll see if I can actually do it lol. Good luck


----------



## ZooMa

Definitely negative on 8 DPO. Super early I know but still such a stark white... Highly doubt anything worked this cycle. I wouldnt be testing except I just bought the 50/20 pack of LH/HCG tests on amazon and I figure I have to use them at some point!


----------



## ZooMa

Definitely negative on 8 DPO. Super early I know but still such a stark white... Highly doubt anything worked this cycle. I wouldnt be testing except I just bought the 50/20 pack of LH/HCG tests on amazon and I figure I have to use them at some point!


----------



## jesstula

Still early, mine were always stark white until 11dpo. Have just caved an got some from Amazon! Lol


----------



## want2bamom

I am praying this is our month. Iam in my fertile days and we have had sex twice so far. I also ended up buying some pre-seed and used that tonight so hopefully that works. I pray this is our month but if it's not I will buy some opks and try that way. Right now we are just having sex as much as possible! :) xoxo


----------



## ZooMa

Good luck and have fun! The hard part about TTC is that sometimes its not fun.... as soon as the temp goes up Im like whew, I get a break for a while! I hate to make hubby feel like hes only useful for one thing... were not 21 anymore and we get worn out! ;)


----------



## jesstula

Good luck ladies, have you tested yet? I'm hoping my amazon tests come today so I can test, although my stomach hurts so I think af is just around the corner!


----------



## ZooMa

BFNs for 7 days in a row... then CD 1 starts again on 1/29! Ive only been charting two cycles but looks like I have a 25 and 27 day cycle Was hoping theyd be longer. I think Im gonna call my OB just to see how long i should try before I come and given that Im 39 in a couple months. She said I dont need to wait the whole six months that they say you need to wait after 35 years old. Im really closer to 40. Yikes!

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## jesstula

I'm out ladies, af got me on Saturday. On to the next cycle. I turn 37 next week but I did have bloods done last month to make sure I'm still ovulating and they came back fine. My man is getting tested this week. Next cycle will be our 7th.


----------



## ZooMa

Well, heres to February, jesstula (and others!). Maybe this will be the month... baby dust all around.


----------



## jesstula

Fingers crossed for us all. Good luck x


----------



## ZooMa

I called my Obgyn office the other day and asked when to start an infertility workup (since I know things are cycle day sensitive and you cant necessarily get all the info in one cycle) and she was willing to some basic stuff now. So, I went to the lab to get the ovarian reserve blood panel drawn in cycle day 3, but I dont think results are back for a couple weeks. I know its early to worry, but my cycles are shorter than they used to be (now 26 days) so I dont want to waste time. And, if my numbers arent good I may try the adoption route rather than farting around with treatments for me. 

Plus, I know as soon as I start taking action Ill end up knocked up - isnt that how it goes? Maybe. Good luck!


----------



## jesstula

You've made the first step now, hopefully you have tempted fate and like you said you will end up conceiving! Do you have any other children or would this be your first? I'm in the uk so I think things are different as in tests, hospitals etc. I hope you get the results you want hun. Hopefully this will be our month!


----------



## jesstula

Just read back and can see that you have other children! Same as me :)


----------



## ZooMa

Well, Im about average for my age when they put all the hormone levels together. Im getting a saline bubble Yltrasound on Tuesday which might identify any big physical impediments (fibroids, etc) that could challenge conception. I didnt want the radiation of an HSG so this may help. It may also clear things out so we will see. Valentines Day conceptions, here we come!


----------



## jesstula

How did yesterday go? X


----------



## ZooMa

Thanks for asking! Actually, we didnt get insurance preapproval and I didnt want to risk a $900+ medical bill, so I canceled the procedure. Im not really high risk for any obstructive issue other than c section x 2 which the ultrasound wouldnt really address anyway. 

I think ovulation is any day now. However, after a hellacious 1.5 hour bedtime tonight with screaming kids, hubby and I are NOT in the mood. 

Do you know what the best birth control is? Kids. 

Just kidding (well only sorta). Hopefully well have energy tomorrow morning. 

How are you getting along???


----------



## jesstula

$900! Wow I don't blame you for cancelling! I've always said kids are the best form of birth control! Lol. Every time mine have a tantrum I say to my other half ' you sure you want another one?!' Lol. I think I will populate today or tomorrow, I haven't been testing this month as I feel a bit fed up with it all if that makes sense? We have just been doing the deed every night, man I'm tired!! Lol. X


----------



## ZooMa

Populate... ha! Thats a great attitude! 

I think tomorrow is O day for me as well. We always peter out before the final day, but hopefully something g is still sticking around this time.


----------



## jesstula

Populate lol what the hell!! Bloody auto correct! Lol. No children tonight so should manage to get plenty of bd in! ;)


----------



## jesstula

Hey hun. How's it going? Any symptoms yet? I've got sore boobs but I'm pretty sure I had that this time last month to! Lol I've also got a sore throat and sores in my mouth. Other than that nothing really x


----------



## ZooMa

Nah, I dont try to symptom spot. I did break out a wondfo early and of course BFN. I have a feeling it will all be BFNs for a while.... maybe I should look in to adoption again. We are such procrastinators though that wed never get around to filling out the introductory paperwork. 

How are you??


----------



## jesstula

I've been pretty laid back this month as previous months have just done my head in! Lol. As well as sore boobs, sore throat, headache I've been having really vivid dreams. I did test at 9dpo an it was negative so haven't bothered since. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## ZooMa

Well, here we go again..,,


----------



## jesstula

Yep, af got me, now on my last day. This is doing my head in! And to top it off the other half has lost his job and my car won't start!! Aarrggghhhhhh


----------



## ZooMa

Oh no!!! That sounds like so many life stressors right now. I really hope things get sorted out as soon as possible. Virtual hugs sent your way &#129303;


----------



## jesstula

Thanks lovely. Car should be alright think it's because we have so much snow at the minute an it was to cold! Lol. Lots of bd to keep us warm!! Lol. Good luck for this cycle x


----------

